# Trebex?



## JDixon (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all,

Just as I was leaving to go to the jewellery quarter this weekend, my brother gave me a watch to get cleaned up for him. Turns out it was my grandfathers and its been sitting in a draw unbeknown to me all these years! its fairly old, manual wind square gold case on gold bracelet, with Swiss made under the 6.

Anyway, the brand is "Trebex", I have searched the forums and the internet but can't seem to find anything about them. Has anybody heard of them before or know anything about them?

Pics will follow if it helps!!

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## ronb (Jul 21, 2009)

JDixon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just as I was leaving to go to the jewellery quarter this weekend, my brother gave me a watch to get cleaned up for him. Turns out it was my grandfathers and its been sitting in a draw unbeknown to me all these years! its fairly old, manual wind square gold case on gold bracelet, with Swiss made under the 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronb (Jul 21, 2009)

regard trebex watch my wife has one which was her fathers and had it valued by a good jeweller for Â£495.00

about four years ago so it may be worth while taking it to a reputable jeweller not one of the big chain ones like samuels but a small independent

one if you have one near you to get it valued as the one we took it to was really pleased to see it as he said there is'nt many about.

ronb


----------



## JDixon (Jan 25, 2009)

Cheers yeah i think i might have to take it to be valued, might get some info out of them too! not too much of a chore though as im not far from the jewellery quarter in Brum


----------



## billed (Aug 5, 2009)

JDixon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just as I was leaving to go to the jewellery quarter this weekend, my brother gave me a watch to get cleaned up for him. Turns out it was my grandfathers and its been sitting in a draw unbeknown to me all these years! its fairly old, manual wind square gold case on gold bracelet, with Swiss made under the 6.
> 
> ...


 Trebex was the best grade of the British Watch Cases Ltd 236 Pentonville Rd. London N. The company no longer exists Regards billed


----------

